

Donald Rumsfeld declares war on IRS - hkphooey
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/taxwatch/2014/04/15/donald-rumsfeld-declares-war-on-irs/

======
natch
It's sad that the US had such a simple minded person for a Secretary of
Defense. The tax code is complex for a reason: it has to deal with reality,
which is itself complex.

